# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Grout/Mortar and Poolside Pavers..

## muttonduck

Hi all, 
I have just had a pool put in and the contractor has made a dogs breakfast of the bullnose pavers around the edge. The gaps between the pavers are uneven and the whole job looks like a shambles. I am thinking about grinding out a 7-8mm gap between each paver and filling it with some sort of grout or mortar. Some people have told me it would be a waste of time as the grout/mortar would crack and need replacing. The pavers are reconstituted limestone and the pool is saltwater. I am wondering if anyone has done this type of job before and if so, what sort of product they have, or would use in the gaps between the pavers.
Thanks in advance.
Bruce

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

What size gaps have you got now? Are the gaps uneven because they go around curves? Can you put some photos up? 
It may be that the uneven gaps are caused because the pavers are traversing a radius, if this is the case its OK (to a point). What will no doubt become a dogs breakfast is if you start trying to cut and regrout insitu unless your a very skilled DIYer or tradesman.
Photos would really help.

----------


## muttonduck

The pool is curved, and having paved before I understand the inherent problems with curves. I will  post some photos soon. Thanks.

----------

